# Failed to set XATTR_PAX markings -me for

## andi_s

Ich erhalte beim Mergen von einigen Paketen neuerdings immer diese Warnung:

```

Failed to set XATTR_PAX markings -me for:

     /tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.43/work/jre1.6.0_43/bin/unpack200

Executables may be killed by PaX kernels.

Failed to set XATTR_PAX markings -m for:

     /tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-1.8.5-r4/image//usr/bin/js

Executables may be killed by PaX kernels.

Failed to set XATTR_PAX markings -me for:

     /tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-17.0.4/image//usr/lib64/thunderbird/plugin-container

Executables may be killed by PaX kernels.

```

...um nur einige zu nennen.

ich habe PAX nie bewusst aktiviert oder konfiguriert, daher gehe ich mal davon aus das ich das hier auch nicht benötige:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/pax-migrate-xattr.xml

ich würde gerne auf PAX verzichten und will einfach nur die Warnungen weghaben...

in meinen USE-flags habe ich xattr nicht gesetzt

```

tmpfs         /tmp                  tmpfs   defaults,nosuid,size=50%,mode=1777   0 0

```

im Kernel hatte ich vorher CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=n , aber auch mit CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y macht das keinen Unterschied

Wie bekomme ich die Warnungen weg und woher kommen die auf einmal?

----------

## franzf

Ich hab grad diesen bugreport gesehen:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=464832

-> FEATURES="-xattr" in die make.conf.

Hilft das?

Evtl. brauchts dazu ein update einer eclass (ungeprüft - aber die Meldung ist IMHO neu)

----------

## andi_s

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> FEATURES="-xattr" in die make.conf
> 
> Hilft das?
> ...

 

nein, das hat leider nicht geholfen...

auch ein zusätzliches USE="..-xattr" bringt nichts (hätte mich auch gewundert, da die packages dieses use-flag gar nicht haben)

naja, ich bekomme ja zum glück nur warnings und keine errors, aber schön ist das dennoch nicht...

scheinbar haben die entwicker bzgl xattr etwas verändert - ist halt die frage ob es ein bug ist oder ob einfach nur irgendwo eine config angepasst werden muss

das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist ist der doppelte '/' in '/...image//usr.../' bei spidermonkey und thunderbird, allerdings sieht bei sun-jre-bin der path ja ok aus, also wird es wohl nicht daran liegen.

mal sehen ob bei anderen dieses problem auch auftaucht...

----------

## bluescream?

 *andi_s wrote:*   

> mal sehen ob bei anderen dieses problem auch auftaucht...

 

Jap, habe ich hier auch gerade gehabt. Will gerade mein System aktualisieren nach meinem Urlaub und bekam diese Meldungen für opera, firefox-bin und thunderbird-bin.

```

 * Messages for package mail-client/thunderbird-bin-17.0.5:

 * Failed to set XATTR_PAX markings -mre for:

 *      /var/tmp/portage/mail-client/thunderbird-bin-17.0.5/image///opt/thunderbird/plugin-container

 * Executables may be killed by PaX kernels.

 * Messages for package www-client/firefox-bin-20.0:

 * Failed to set XATTR_PAX markings -mre for:

 *      /var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-bin-20.0/image///opt/firefox/plugin-container

 * Executables may be killed by PaX kernels.

 * Messages for package www-client/opera-12.15_p1748:

 * Failed to set XATTR_PAX markings -me for:

 *      /var/tmp/portage/www-client/opera-12.15_p1748/image///usr/lib64/opera/pluginwrapper/operapluginwrapper-native

 * Executables may be killed by PaX kernels.

```

Bin mir nicht bewusst, etwas mit PaX zu treiben. Mal schauen, wie es weitergeht...

----------

